# Glock 22



## Sierra Bravo (Feb 18, 2010)

I just scored a Glock 22 .40 cal for $499 (+ my Discount)with 3 15rd mags, night sight and taclight
for a total of $398.

for those of you with experience on this firearm what did you find was the best ammo to run through it?
and what type / style of holster are you carrying it in?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Safari Land 6004 is the best holster for it IMHO (what I use now), For target ammo any factory 180rgr, for carry ammo I use 125gr frangible ball. Most LEA's around here use Speer 180gr Gold Dot, but I am not big on the JHP ammo.


----------



## multicamuser (May 12, 2010)

Take a look at the Federal 180 grain HST (P40HST1)


----------



## HOLLiS (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like a really good deal.   On holster, because of the Glock trigger safety, be sure the holster is made for a Glock,  The trigger is covered.


----------



## 0699 (May 12, 2010)

Sierra Bravo said:


> I just scored a Glock 22 .40 cal for $499 (+ my Discount)with 3 15rd mags, night sight and taclight
> for a total of $398.
> 
> for those of you with experience on this firearm what did you find was the *best ammo *to run through it?
> and what *type / style of holster *are you carrying it in?



Depends on what you're using it for...


----------



## Polar Bear (May 12, 2010)

You will not like it just send it to me.
Winchester from Walmart


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2010)

Watch leading in the barrel, don't use the cases fired in it for reloading, and just about any ammo should work for it.


----------



## Centermass (May 13, 2010)

You probably need to spell out more specifics regarding the holster ie PD, Duty, home defense, CCW  etc. 

As for ammo, 180's are ok for the range, but for carry, I go with either Winchester 165 or Federal 155

I pulled this table from an older post on this subject.


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 17, 2010)

Been carrying a G22 for the last 15years.  No problems or issues at all.  They are great shooters.  We feed them Winchester Black Talon (in the days before they became politicaly incorrect) now its 180gr SXT.   Practice ammo for the dept is anything 180gr.  It has more kick than the others, but I dont have a say so in just what is ordered.

Holsters are ones that allow for a light.  Currently using blackhawk serpta holsters for duty.  Dont carry my duty weapon off duty, but when I go to court I am told that I can only bring my duty weapon there.  For that prupose I have another serpta holster for that.

X2 on the avoid all lead rounds.  Its because of how the factory barrel is cut. If you want to fire lead rounds too then just order a drop in nonfactory replacement barrel.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 18, 2010)

Cabbage Head said:


> ...We feed them Winchester Black Talon (in the days before they became politicaly incorrect) now its 180gr SXT...



X2 , Im using the 180 SXT's as well.


----------

